# Feature on how being childless affects men



## clarejo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi. I'm writing a feature for a Scottish newspaper linked to new research showing the extent to which men can feel depressed and isolated if they do not have children. I'd like to talk to a man - living in Scotland - who dearly wants to be a father, or someone who may now be a dad but was once in that position.
I would need to interview you by phone and we'd need to take your picture too. To get in touch email me at cjeditorial [at] yahoo.co.uk

Thanks,
Clare Johnston


----------

